# How many of you....



## ddog27 (Mar 4, 2007)

I was curious how many of you out there compete in BBQ contests? How many contests do you compete in each year?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

I have been competing since 04.  I try to do 4 or more a year.  This year we should be dong 5-6.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 5, 2007)

We did our first one last year...and are looking forword to doing more...plan on doing Oinktoberfest again this year and the CBA contest in Barrie....when the kids get a little older we would like to do a few more each year.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 5, 2007)

Will be my first year competing. Looking at maybe 2 to start.


----------



## Finney (Mar 5, 2007)

Looking at the schedule it looks like anywhere between 6 - 10 this year.  Split between cooking with Larry & Rev Jr, and Jack W.  
I've got a few invites to cook out there also and will have to see if any of them workout with the schedule.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looking at the schedule it looks like anywhere between 6 - 10 this year.  Split between cooking with Larry & Rev Jr, and Jack W.
> *I've got a few invites to cook *out there also and will have to see if any of them workout with the schedule.



You're gonna have fun cooking with Bill TGG!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 5, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you insist on starting stuff Larry? [smilie=offtopic.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 5, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":bggjasou]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you insist on starting stuff Larry? [smilie=offtopic.gif][/quote:bggjasou]

What is it starting?  Geez I was trying to joke around.  Maybe the next time a wheelchair joke is made I'll throw a BF too.  Sorry Bill.


----------



## Rich Decker (Mar 5, 2007)

2007 will be my 5th year cooking on my own. The last three seasons I've been averaging 9 contests a year and I'm burnt out.

 Fat Angle BBQ (my niece and her squeezes new team) is spinning off my team and they are getting my place in a couple contest's. This season it looks like I'll cook 6 contests and go to Wildwood to teach a BBQ class. 

If you ever see me at a contest (Lost Nation Smoke Company) stop by and have a Fat Angle Ale from Magic Hat Brewery official beer LNSC.


----------



## BayouBBQ (Mar 6, 2007)

I have been competing since 2001. I compete in about 4 conttests per year. Wish I had time to do more.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2007)

I've competed for a couple of years, only about 4 contests though.  I refuse to have someone in a wheelchair on my team, so that limits me in some regards.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 6, 2007)

I am doing 4 amateur Comps this year (they are just ribs thats it) then working with a team in Barrie at the Canadian BBQ Championships.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've competed for a couple of years, only about 4 contests though.  I refuse to have someone in a wheelchair on my team, so that limits me in some regards.



You've hated Larry for years.


----------



## DaleP (Mar 7, 2007)

this is my second year and I really have fun doing this. I am going to cook at the Royal before I die.


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 8, 2007)

This is our 10th year on the circuits.  It seems like we do as many as I can afford.  We are currently sponsorless.   I've got 7 on the calendar to do before the summer break in July.  I'm hoping to be able to sustain a budget.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 10, 2007)

I've cooked backyard for 2 years and this year we are hitting 6 - 8 KCBS contests this year.


----------

